# Any hydroponics enthusiasts among us?



## Rbeckett (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys and Gals, 

I need help.  I cannot seem to get my hydroponic plants to grow properly.  When the seeds germinate the seedlings appear and open the first two leaves and reach for the lights.  The seedlings are very spindly and unable to support there own weight.  I stake them out and eventually the second leaves appear but the plant remain spindly.  I am using high quality nutrients, 1 gallon per hour emmiters  on my top feed drip system, and the PH and TDS are all in the perfect ranges.  I maintain good airflow and keep the temp in the growth range consistently.  I use a T-5 6400 K light approxamately 2-4 inches above the seedlings.  Anybody have any idea what the heck I am doing wrong?  Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.  So far hydroponics has been somewhat less than it has been advertised to be with no 35% faster growth and bigger better plants.  It has been a source of dissappointment for a couple of months now.  So any help would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## 4R8 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm with Dave

BUT in my earlier "experimental days" I wouldn't seed directly under a 6400k light. Use a cloning box until the seedling has established properly and strongly, then transfer to a place were it can flourish


----------



## lazyLathe (Dec 22, 2011)

We used to grow tomatoes downstairs before the start of summer and had the same issues.
Florescent tubes are not the greatest unless you have banks of them!
A few does not seem to cut it.

What we did to start the plants life was to use individual florescent lamps, the twisty ones, 
for each plant a  few centimeters away from it.
They grew spindly but quickly and the next set up beefed them up!

What i eventually did was get a metal halide and a high pressure sodium light set up.
Had them on a 12 hour timer and they started to grow like wildfire!

What you also have to remember is to stop the nutrients and flush the plants system
with clean water to get rid of the nutrient taste before you harvest anything.

Not sure what you are growing but the metal halide and high pressure sodium lamps will
grow anything you care to put under them.
They can be had from surplus stores or ebay for a good price!
Just be sure to get the highest Kelvin rating closest to the sun for the bulbs!

Andrew


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Andrew,

It's what I figured I was going to have to do eventually.  I was trying to avoid the expense of HPS and MH lamps and ballasts, but if I want winter plants that is going to be the answer.  I read tons and tons of info and they all said T-5 6400K  flourescent was OK, but alas I think I have proven otherwise, at least to my satisfaction anyway.  I was trying to grow leaf lettuce and tomatoes for my wife and just have not had good results.   Hydro claims a bigger crop and 35% faster growth  and I have missed that boat entirely.  I will look into making a change on the lights and see what it does.  Thank you very much for the input and help.  Have a safe and happy holiday season.  Merry Christmas and a prosperous New Year to you and yours from both of us!!!!

Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 22, 2011)

DaveH said:


> Bob,
> 
> I'm not sure how to tell you this mate, but this is a machining forum. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder Dave.  I was just looking for some one smarter than me for a little help.  Since we have a broad range of members who are  all pretty like minded I thought I would ask here too.  You should see some of the "suggestions" I have gotten from the hydro and gardening sites.  I guess I am just trying to cram too much info too quickly in my pea sized brain.  Have a super week, and a great Christmas and New Year.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 22, 2011)

here's a tip, i start all my seeds in wet news paper,  lay your news paper out   put your seeds on it in a row with a spray bottle spray your seeds and paper then put another news paper on top spray with bottle, gently roll up paper and store in dark place for 3 days this will make them sprout quicker and make them heartier then trans plant:biggrin:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 22, 2011)

i knew a lady that used to take bales of straw and put in her back yard and she would drop seeds in the straw and then water it she had the prettiest plants you ever seen, she told me the straw kept the seeds warm for sprouting then the plants lived off the straw as it started rotting:biggrin:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Dec 22, 2011)

love them fried green tomatoes and fried okra


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 22, 2011)

irishwoodsman said:


> love them fried green tomatoes and fried okra



Uh Huh, Okra and tomatoes slow cooked on the stove top with a little tobasco.  Gotta watch my potasium and phosphor but I do manage to sneak it in every once in a while.  I miss good old southern cooking, but 99% of it is not allowed on a renal (no kidneys) diet.

Bob


----------



## lazyLathe (Dec 22, 2011)

The details on 6500K bulbs vary so greatly, that is also an issue.
If you can afford the extremely expensive ones, go for it but know that you will need a whole pile of them to reach the light output
of a single MH lamp! That is their drawback...
Reflector design is also very important!
The MH and HPS kits are not too expensive these days, they have come down a lot over the past 1o years!

Have a look at this:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HPS-Metal-Ha...ltDomain_0&hash=item35afe29017#ht_2631wt_1398

Also check out local horticulture stores, they usually have good deals and info!

Andrew


----------

